# special chaos army help needed



## ocehtamote (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello i have been playing WFB for about 3 months now and we are getting ready to do a campaigne.. I want to play daemons of Chaos but there is a special rule we are using

the starting command army is 1500pts but we use a lord for the commanding general this army can expand later and spawn more command units up to 5000pts per army

my help is i need a daemon army that is 1500pts but contains a lord for the Commander... no special characters and i have almost all the models please help me with this and thank you in advance.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

it might help to know what you have in your list?
what mark is strong in your list?
what kind of general do you want ? magic/combat

then we can help


----------



## ocehtamote (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the mark thats going to be heavy is khorne i think.
i dont like to use magic i would rather have a CC army
and i am going to be using a decked out blood thirster for my general
with blood letters as my core and flamers as my ranged.
im not very good at making a list but the blood thirster has to be in there so i need to make a list around him


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok well if you going heavy knore and taking a blood thirster something like this then

blood thirster

2x 10 bloodletters

2x 5 hounds


4 blood crushers.

i dont have my daemon book at hand but something like that?


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, could you possibly post the campaign in a separate thread? It sounds moderately interesting.


----------



## ocehtamote (Aug 4, 2009)

i will post it when i get the rules from my friend its based off of generals compendium and house rules me and my fiend arent done completley with the rules tho but ill email em soon


----------

